# Zilla Micro Habitats



## StampFan (Jul 16, 2020)

Has anybody tried one of these yet?  I've seen a few reviews on YouTube from folks, but they are obviously trying to push the product.

Looks like a fine idea, but I'm not about to spend $80 Canadian for an enclosure that I put together with elastic bands.  Waaayyyyy out of price range.  I recognize acrylic is expensive, and these are new, but this is really cost prohibitive.  I'm a bit surprised, I find Zilla often has less expensive offerings than Exo Terra, ZooMed, etc...


----------



## Nephrite (Jul 16, 2020)

Just searched them up and I think it’s safe to say that it’s way more cost efficient to use the good ol’ AMAC containers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yeh way too many options that are as cheap or cheaper that look even cleaner if you take a little time doing ventilation in an organized manner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jul 16, 2020)

I've used them and they are kind of meh. It's nice that they're less expensive than some options and are collapsible, but I don't think I'd get them again. The plastic is kind of fragile and the little latches tend to snap off really easily. I think it's better to get something higher quality that'll be more durable and last longer.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## dman13760 (Jul 16, 2020)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I've used them and they are kind of meh. It's nice that they're less expensive than some options and are collapsible, but I don't think I'd get them again. The plastic is kind of fragile and the little latches tend to snap off really easily. I think it's better to get something higher quality that'll be more durable and last longer.


any recommendations spideyspinneret78?  I'm looking to get a new enclosure for my juvie versicolor


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jul 16, 2020)

I really like some of the enclosures that HerpCult and ReptiZoo have. They're a little more expensive, but they have a magnet closure on the top which is really nice. Also they look great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jul 16, 2020)

dman13760 said:


> any recommendations spideyspinneret78?  I'm looking to get a new enclosure for my juvie versicolor


The largest of the AMAC vertical containers would be great for juvies/smaller adults. I’ve yet to find anything more attractive for a comparable price.



spideyspinneret78 said:


> I really like some of the enclosures that HerpCult and ReptiZoo have. They're a little more expensive, but they have a magnet closure on the top which is really nice. Also they look great.


These do look pretty nice just seems like the ones available aren’t large enough for many adults and they are a bit pricey for a shorter term enclosure. I’m sure they have larger ones just never saw them available

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jul 16, 2020)

Chebe6886 said:


> These do look pretty nice just seems like the ones available aren’t large enough for many adults and they are a bit pricey for a shorter term enclosure. I’m sure they have larger ones just never saw them available


They do have a few larger ones, but they sell out a lot. I guess a lot of it also depends on which species you have. A nice juvenile enclosure might be worth it if you have a slow-growing species. Most depends on personal preference though, and if someone enjoys making/ modifying their own enclosures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 16, 2020)

Take a look on aliexpress, you can find them much cheaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jul 16, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Take a look on aliexpress, you can find them much cheaper.


What is that site all about? Iv came across it but never ordered anything: is it just direct from overseas or something, so it’s cheaper?


----------



## Ferrachi (Jul 17, 2020)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I've used them and they are kind of meh. It's nice that they're less expensive than some options and are collapsible, but I don't think I'd get them again. The plastic is kind of fragile and the little latches tend to snap off really easily. I think it's better to get something higher quality that'll be more durable and last longer.


I was considering getting some but changed my mind after reading your experience with them...


----------



## viper69 (Jul 17, 2020)

Chebe6886 said:


> What is that site all about? Iv came across it but never ordered anything: is it just direct from overseas or something, so it’s cheaper?


Yes, China


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 17, 2020)

Chebe6886 said:


> What is that site all about? Iv came across it but never ordered anything: is it just direct from overseas or something, so it’s cheaper?


You are buying almost directly to the manufacturer. I never had any problems with my orders, and id you have one, they have their customer protection service, like paypal.

Some enclosures

Arboreal 

#Aliexpress € 7,88  42%OFF | Nuevo Terrario de acrílico para crianza de reptiles montado en acrílico de escorpión araña lagarto Enti, terrario transparente transpirable para insectos








						10.71US $ 29% OFF|New Acrylic Spider Lizard Scorpion Enti's Acrylic Assembled Reptile Breeding Box Transparent Insect Breathable Terrarium|Terrariums|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Terrestrials

#Aliexpress € 20,05  25%OFF | 1 Pc transparente acrílico terrario Reptiles viviendo caja terrario para Reptiles hábitat Ideal para Escorpión, araña hormigas camaleón, lagarto








						29.71US $ |SOLEDI Acrylic Transparent Terrarium Reptiles Living Box Reptile Terrarium Habitat For Scorpion Spider Ants Chameleon Lizard|Terrariums|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




They have good ventitalion. I would bond them with some acrylic bonding, and done.


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jul 17, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> You are buying almost directly to the manufacturer. I never had any problems with my orders, and id you have one, they have their customer protection service, like paypal.
> 
> Some enclosures
> 
> ...


How long does shipping usually take? Guessing a few weeks


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 17, 2020)

Sometimes less than a week, other times one month at max. Average is two weeks to Europe. If the package surpass the maximun arriving date, they refund your money. If the package arrives after the refund you can keep the package.


----------

